# updated photos



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/534789149

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/809723303

almost finished we have to put up a plastic wall thing and put plastic over the ceeling and put insulation i nthe ceeling and gett tanks, filters, and heaters, but the hardest is over with :rockin:


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thats going to be a sweet set up man


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nice! what size tanks are you going with?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's very cool. Are you going to built in 2 wide tanks or 4 small tanks?
And what are you gonna house in it?

Post some pics when it's all running, eh!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

going to get 36 breeders some 29 gallons and some 10 gallons


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

good sh*t.sweet fix up :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

hey look! It's pimp juice himself.

Nice looking stand.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: ok thanks hydro shutter


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> :laugh: :laugh: ok thanks hydro shutter


lol,sarcasm :laughlong: :laugh:


----------

